# Met a cute (sober) girl. I forgot to get her #



## metalbabble (Aug 19, 2020)

So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.

Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


----------



## Emilee (Aug 16, 2020)

No.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Something tells me he already did. 24/48hrs to deactivation 🕛


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Consider this your “missed connection” post. You’ve done all you can.


----------



## Emilee (Aug 16, 2020)

I was in a small bookstore a couple of years ago. The place was nearly empty.

A man walked in and went to the counter. I heard him ask the cashier if Susan, the owner, was there. 
The clerk said Susan wasn't there, and asked if she could help.

The man explained that he had been Susan's Uber driver the previous week, and that she mentioned she owned the bookstore. He went on to say that he brought her a gift to say thanks for being a wonderful Uber passenger.

The clerk accepted the gift and said she would make sure Susan received it. 

The man then asked when Susan would be back.
The clerk said Susan was on vacation for a while, and wasn't sure when she would be back. 

The man left.

A few minutes later, Susan came out from the office. The clerk explained what happened. They both agreed how creepy the situation was, and the clerk encouraged Susan to contact Uber to complain. 

When I checked out at the counter, Susan and the clerk were working on what to write Uber about the man. 

The man was a nice-looking and polite person. Even so, what he did is creepy as can be. 

Don't ever be that guy. It scares women more than you can understand.


----------



## Bizzy Beezus (Jun 24, 2019)

I agree with Emilee.
If she were interested, she would have let you know. 
Stalking’s bad mmm’kay.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


I would advise against it. You could've misinterpreted the signals. She could report it and jeopardise your Uber account.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bizzy Beezus said:


> Stalking's bad mmm'kay.


I've had a stalker. This situation doesn't quite rise to that level yet. It could get there, though.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


Creepy.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> You could be right that she's interested. But you also could've misinterpreted the signals. In which case she could report it and jeopardise your account.


What this guy said.

Many times, guys mistake a woman's politeness for interest.

Next time, ask her for her number when she's about to get out of the car. It could go one of two ways:

1. "No, sorry. I have a boyfriend." Or "No, sorry. I'm married." Same result. Women often use this one when they're not interested.

2. "Sure, here's my phone number." It may or may not be correct. If it's not, same result as above.

Or she may say, "I'll send you a text." IF she does send it, you'll know she's willing to hear from you.

If you get drop kicked at this stage, write her off and don't worry about it. There will be another young lady for you to think about soon.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Met lots of cute (sober) girls doing this gig. Some are age appropriate. Mostly I'm old enough to be their grandfather.
There have been many dozens of frank conversations and musical connections.
Treasure these moments for the perfect and brief angst free relationships that they are.

Don't ruin them by thinking they're anything more than ephemeral.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> Treasure these moments for the perfect and brief angst free relationships that they are.
> 
> Don't ruin them by thinking they're anything more than fleeting.


Very well put.

For years, I've had a crush on a person who works at my dentist's office. (I'll be there again tomorrow.)

But we're friends, and I leave it at that. We chat about our personal lives, and I leave it at that.

Needless to say, I make darned sure I get my regular checkups on time.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Don't forget the app works both ways. She could always contact you if she wanted to go further by making up I did I leave something in your car?


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

A lady's warm and friendly gesture doesn't necessarily mean she is out there looking for a man. Don't force that warm person to become cold to her next Uber driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


metalbabble said:


> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call.


*A: *


Emilee said:


> No.





metalbabble said:


> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call.


..............only if you are looking to be deactivated quickly........................even then, it just _*ain't*_ right...............................



Emilee said:


> Don't ever be that guy. It scares women more than you can understand.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Emilee said:


> I was in a small bookstore a couple of years ago. The place was nearly empty.
> 
> A man walked in and went to the counter. I heard him ask the cashier if Susan, the owner, was there.
> The clerk said Susan wasn't there, and asked if she could help.
> ...


That man may have been good and sincere with good intention, but you can't read intentions. Intentions don't matter sadly. I wouldn't blame Susan.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Suddenly social interactions with fellow human beings is now (considered) “creepy”... this is why I would never take relationship advise from people on an anonymous ride share forum :roflmao:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


Dude you know where you dropped her off. Just go back like around 3AM and knock on her window. And if that's a little too extreme for you just sit on the side of the house or behind the bush and wait for her to go outside. You then immediately run up to her when she goes outside and offer her a free ride. She'll love that.

I'm a sweetheart of a guy though so what I do is buy some candy and then find a way to get inside without doing a lot of damage to the door/window. I then put the candy on her nightstand with a note "For a good time call use the Uber app to call me."

I've scored a lot with the candy bit.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Dude you know where you dropped her off. Just go back like around 3AM and knock on her window. And if that's a little too extreme for you just sit on the side of the house or behind the bush and wait for her to go outside. You then immediately run up to her when she goes out side and offer her a free ride. She'll love that.
> 
> I'm a sweetheart of a guy though so what I do is buy some candy and then find a way to get inside without doing a lot of damage to the door/window and then putting the candy on her nightstand with a note "For a good time call use the Uber app to call me."
> 
> I've scored a lot with the the candy bit.


For free candy you can be my Uber driver any time... :roflmao:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Road Hu$tle said:


> That man may have been good and sincere with good intention, but you can't read intentions. Intentions don't matter sadly. I wouldn't blame Susan.


What intention would be good? The intention to contact is bad.



Christinebitg said:


> What this guy said.
> 
> Many times, guys mistake a woman's politeness for interest.
> 
> ...


Asking for number when she gets out can also lead to a complaint that could lead to deactivation.

It is probably best not to try and form connections with passengers.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Dude you know where you dropped her off. Just go back like around 3AM and knock on her window. And if that's a little too extreme for you just sit on the side of the house or behind the bush and wait for her to go outside. You then immediately run up to her when she goes outside and offer her a free ride. She'll love that.
> 
> I'm a sweetheart of a guy though so what I do is buy some candy and then find a way to get inside without doing a lot of damage to the door/window. I then put the candy on her nightstand with a note "For a good time call use the Uber app to call me."
> 
> I've scored a lot with the candy bit.


No flowers?



Trafficat said:


> What intention would be good? The intention to contact is bad.
> 
> Asking for number when she gets out can also lead to a complaint that could lead to deactivation.
> 
> It is probably best not to try and form connections with passengers.


Work when you work, play when you play...... simple as that.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


Never do that, its unprofessional and plain creepy its highly unlikely she felt the same way. Don't mistake friendliness with interest. If she really liked you, trust me she wouldn't leave that car with getting your number.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

metalbabble said:


> *Met a cute (sober) girl. I forgot to get her #*


Actually, "She Remembered" Not to give it to You.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Ask the female posters here how they would feel if their Uber driver tried to contact them like this :wink: Create a poll.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Most woman passengers maintain something that male drivers read as chemistry, but what is actually happening is they're being nice so they will survive the encounter. It's a little like Hooters customers believing they have a chance with their server.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

I, as a man, would freak out if a female passenger of mine tried to contact me like this lol.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Why are we telling him no? Let him do it and get deactivated, one less creep out there. He should already know this isn’t a dating app and what the op suggested is just wrong and creepy


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I’ll take my fiat paper currency over girls any day.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Road Hu$tle said:


> I, as a man, would freak out if a female passenger of mine tried to contact me like this lol.


I've been lightly stalked by two women. It wasn't all that big a deal.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


My advice to you is never hit on anybody in your car. 
You will be called a creep. What you can do. What i would do if i were looking for a new female,
I would put a sticky paper on the front and back of my shirt.
It will read . Take 1 he is single . Wright some small things about yourself on it and your phone #.
If the girl has a nice sense of humor she will find it funny and come talk to you . She might take a sticky note call you .
Get yourself out into the public were nice ladies go. Grocery stores library The park all those ladies going for a walk. 
Why would you want a LOSER girl that does not own a car ? You do 100 % of the driving . There is a reason why they do not drive .DRUNKS zero money mental issue . Total losers . Try the sticky note for a few days get back to me in a week with new pictures of your new girl friend . If people think its stupid its perfectly fine . These people can do the online dating thing and remain single forever . Online dating there will be 1000 guys and just 1 girl . Your not shy your a driver im sure you like to talk to stranger .
Every day shop for your food with a sticker on . Even go inside a fast food restaurant for your food. 
You never know when a girl will come up talk to you . 
Again why pick up a loser when you can have a winner in your life . Never date a pax .


----------



## GrandChampion911 (Aug 8, 2020)

this is how women mind works..if she doesnt like u, ur creepy weird and stalker but if she finds u attractive ur handsome, a gentlemen, carismatic charming a prince cute funny confident amicable funny a sweetheart etc...


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> My advice to you is never hit on anybody in your car.
> You will be called a creep. What you can do. What i would do if i were looking for a new female,
> I would put a sticky paper on the front and back of my shirt.
> It will read . Take 1 he is single . Wright some small things about yourself on it and your phone #.
> ...


Lol. There are so many people who own cars and use Uber. Not having a car doesn't make you a loser.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> My advice to you is never hit on anybody in your car.
> You will be called a creep. What you can do. What i would do if i were looking for a new female,
> I would put a sticky paper on the front and back of my shirt.
> It will read . Take 1 he is single . Wright some small things about yourself on it and your phone #.
> ...


First, this approach sounds super weird and not at all enticing. Second, there have been plenty of times I've had to go pick up my bike from service--driving to get it isn't an option; lots of passengers are in a similar position. Lots of our passengers are students who are working their entire asses off and need to prioritize expenditures. A car may not be high on their list of priorities. Also, lots of awful people drive cars.

Wait. I have changed my mind. Please do this weird shirt thing. Post video of how it goes. Please.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Lol. There are so many people who own cars and use Uber. Not having a car doesn't make you a loser.


Sure there are a FEW people 1 out of 100 has a car . Exceptions will be somebody going to a party that wants to be safe .
Best of luck finding that girl .
So 75 % of your passengers are likely female its typical here. So 1 girl in 75 fares will own a car. That 1 girl has to be single and good looking . Best of luck. Finding a good girl friend pax. and you should never hit on a passenger .


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Sure there are a FEW people 1 out of 100 has a car . Exceptions will be somebody going to a party that wants to be safe .
> Best of luck finding that girl .
> So 75 % of your passengers are likely female its typical here. So 1 girl in 75 fares will own a car. That 1 girl has to be single and good looking . Best of luck. Finding a good girl friend pax. and you should never hit on a passenger .


There is something fundamentally flawed with the use of carting people around as a means of obtaining future intercourse.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I would use the sticker thing .Yes it will look stupid.
But the girl i would be looking has to have a good sense of humor or im not interested . 
What are you expose to do walk up to 10 girls a day say hi im kingcorey ! They say im taken . Or there husband right around the corner 
My advice is for people over 35 ..


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> There is something fundamentally flawed with the use of carting people around as a means of obtaining future intercourse.


Take her back to the house and she robs you after she roofies you. Perhaps even worse.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Take her back to the house and she robs you after she roofies you. Perhaps even worse.


Or accuses you of rape or some crap and ruins your life.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Take her back to the house and she robs you after she roofies you. Perhaps even worse.


That old gag.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I've been lightly stalked by two women. It wasn't all that big a deal.


Does "Lightly Stalked" translate to 
A court ordered Restraining Order 
to stay 5000 feet from the "2 women"


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

OP should’ve threw his phone in her lap with the dial pad on screen...works every time for me.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> OP should've *threw his phone in her lap *with the dial pad on screen...*works every time for me.*


......is your Goal Assault Charges ?

Rider: "_Officer, the uber driver threw his phone at my Vigina_"
@RideShare_Hustler: "_No No Officer, I threw it in her Lap"_
Cop: "SIR, _turn around and place your hands behind your back NOW"_


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

2JoshH said:


> ......is your Goal Assault Charges ?
> "_Officer, the uber driver threw his phone at my Vigina_"


Clarify "Vigina" or is that said with a certain accent?



2JoshH said:


> Cop: "SIR, _turn around and place your hands behind your back NOW"_


Role playing can be fun. If she's into that.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Suddenly social interactions with fellow human beings is now (considered) "creepy"... this is why I would never take relationship advise from people on an anonymous ride share forum :roflmao:


It's not necessarily creepy to be interested in connecting with people you've met.

Constructing reasons to get in touch with someone you barely know, while at work, using the tools of your workplace, is not _necessarily_ creepy, but it's definitely inappropriate and inconsiderate.

If you want to keep up with people you meet, give them a way to keep in touch. If you miss that window of opportunity, don't force it back open.

You are correct you shouldn't be getting relationship advice here, but this isn't relationship advice, and almost anyone would find this behavior inappropriate. Anyone who doesn't is either using motivated reasoning, and some of them might indeed be "creeps".


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Leave it alone, OP. Many women are sensitive to situations that could be considered "creepy" even if that isn't the intent. It's not our fault - it's survival instinct. It's formed from a mixture of our own previous experiences and stories we've heard from others. Walk a mile in a woman's shoes and you would understand.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Also, desperation in men is boring and commonplace in our culture. Even if you are feeling a strong longing for someone, tone it down until you get to know them and whether they want that kind of intensity.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Walk a mile in a woman's shoes and you would understand.


Lol what if he actually takes that advise?
A mile in heels..yikes


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Leave it alone, OP. Many women are sensitive to situations that could be considered "creepy" even if that isn't the intent. It's not our fault - it's survival instinct. It's formed from a mixture of our own previous experiences and stories we've heard from others. Walk a mile in a woman's shoes and you would understand.


So suppose your Uber driver tried to contact you, how will you teach the poor guy a lesson?


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Road Hu$tle said:


> So suppose your Uber driver tried to contact you, how will you teach the poor guy a lesson?


I'd file a $3ml suit against Uber corp for their negligence and
My pain & suffering 
by allowing the stalker on the driver platform
not protecting the rider who is now traumatized
& unable to leave her home.

Out of court settlement:
$1.2ml ($800k to traumatized plaintiff, $400k to plaintiff's attorney)
Not a Bad Days work &#128077;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> I'd file a $3ml suit against Uber corp for their negligence and
> My pain & suffering
> by allowing the stalker on the driver platform
> not protecting the rider who is now traumatized
> & unable to leave her home


Sounds like a reasonable and proportional response. &#128079;&#127996;


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Sounds like a reasonable and proportional response. &#128079;&#127996;


Here's the fun part,
Your lawyer hands you a check for $800k
What's your next move?


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Sounds like a reasonable and proportional response. &#128079;&#127996;


I would never do such a thing. It may be legal, but it is immoral. No, I don't want to make money like that.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> So suppose your Uber driver tried to contact you, how will you teach the poor guy a lesson?


I always let guys down gently, using the same line - "I appreciate the compliment but I'm happily married." Me personally, I do appreciate the compliment when I get hit on, unless it's done in a very crass or aggressive way. In which case, I would still use the same line in order to keep myself safe.

Even if I was single, if I wasn't interested I would say that I was married. It's sad but true - a lot of guys out there would respect the fact that a woman is "taken" by another man but wouldn't respect that she's simply not interested. When I was single, if someone hit on me and I wasn't interested, I'd say that I was gay. And then 50% of the time they'd say something like "I bet I can straighten you out" or some creepy BS like that. &#128580;

As far as "teaching them a lesson," unless they were being very rude, and I was in a public place, I would never be confrontational. I like to think that guys that come across as creepy don't intend to and are just socially awkward. And if I'm alone with a man in my car who's aggressively hitting on me, I don't want to piss him off more, which could be dangerous - I just want him out.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Here's the fun part,
> Your lawyer hands you a check for $800k
> What's your next move?


Invest in an MLM, buy this forum, start a non-profit that terrorizes men, buy a Bentley.

I think I've blown my budget already.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

The rider would have given you her number if she was interested, all without being reminded.
Move on.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> buy a Bentley.


which Bentley model ?


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

I have numbers of several of my passengers, and female ones too. Never thought of asking them out or anything. One of them helped me find a job.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> which Bentley model ?


I'm frugal, so I'd probably get an early 2000s Bentley Arnage.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Don't do it. Here is a perspective from a female driver, the last thing we want is to be hit on by pax/driver. It could be a great conversation, but the moment it happens, its an internal eye roll and uneasiness. Thats the downside of being friendly.

People think getting hit on should be taken as a compliment and being stuck up if it isn't. But for anyone who's ever had bad reactions from rejecting someone that is top of mind.

Had a pax when he got out of my car ask for my number, I told him sorry nicely and he slammed the door so hard. Maybe im sensitive but that really makes you feel like shit and adds to the stress of being hit on.

Now imagine, this same door slamming pax never asked me out on the first ride and still felt there was a "vibe" so he finds a way to reorder me. My answer would still be no but creep factor increased and I would feel unsafe.

This can all be avoided by initially meeting someone in a more casual setting where you both choose to be together, instead of forced because your her driver.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Don't do it. Here is a perspective from a female driver, the last thing we want is to be hit on by pax/driver. It could be a great conversation, but the moment it happens, its an internal eye roll and uneasiness. Thats the downside of being friendly.
> 
> People think getting hit on should be taken as a compliment and being stuck up if it isn't. But for anyone who's ever had bad reactions from rejecting someone that is top of mind.
> 
> ...


He slammed the door, wow! What a creature!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


STALKER !


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

I hope OP is ok! OP, you there?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> I hope OP is ok! OP, you there?


He's probably crying while watching romantic comedies and eating chocolate ice cream. &#128523;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> I hope OP is ok! OP, you there?


The problem with these threads is that people are too hard on questions like this. I want people to ask questions like this.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> He's probably crying while watching romantic comedies and eating chocolate ice cream. &#128523;


This reminded me of a scene from the movie "The Nutty Professor"


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

2JoshH said:


> Does "Lightly Stalked" translate to
> A court ordered Restraining Order
> to stay 5000 feet from the "2 women"


One of them experienced a cocaine relapse. I'd hear her driving by my apartment late at night. The other would pass by my house that wasn't exactly on her way to or from anything. I'd see her driving through with her kids in the back of her van. Both were a little off-putting, but I think I got it.



waldowainthrop said:


> The problem with these threads is that people are too hard on questions like this. I want people to ask questions like this.


To be fair, I think there's a lot of sincere sentiment in this thread. It just requires a little peering through the jokes and admonishment--both of which I am guilty of having added to the conversation.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> To be fair, I think there's a lot of sincere sentiment in this thread. It just requires a little peering through the jokes and admonishment--both of which I am guilty of having added to the conversation.


Me too.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> When I was single, if someone hit on me and I wasn't interested, I'd say that I was gay. And then 50% of the time they'd say something like "I bet I can straighten you out" or some creepy BS like that. &#128580;


I almost laughed at this comment but so much yes.

the worst though is letting them down nicely when you're single. In hs, I did this, and the guy told all his friends that he bets he can get me to change my mind. &#129327;&#129327;

I find that few guys can be friends with you, like really friends, without the line blurring unless you've already taken that path but found you're not as good in bed together (chemistry) as you are outside of it.

too many times I've had guy friends fall out of the radar because after professing their feelings and me not reciprocating... then they just drop you like...

and the funny thing is I don't even flirt with them, no giggling like a school girl or touching them or anything. I genuinely get along with guys better in general because I'm not a gossip hen. I like some of the things they do-besides sports, also just talking philosophically deep shit that most of the girls I've run into just don't care. Not that I don't like design/art... but it's beyond what's hype aka "fashion". And guys are actually into design/clothes (straight too!) actually had one that took me on a "date" I didn't know at the time.. to help him shop.. ha. I think I got a better clue when he asked me out to dinner on 2/14.

anyways, I think it's good to let guys down but always with a situation where they aren't left with the impression that there can be more.

some guys will even cross the line when I have a bf. And vice versa. There are some aggressive girls out there. This one in particular decided to rub her hands all over an ex of mine, like head massage  and he didn't see anything wrong with that but got mad when I hang with a guy that likes me (never said it but gave strong hints eg always complementing me on my outfits, look good, etc) but that guy never touched me other than an occasional hug vs that B had her hands all over..

antwys!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


Yeah, or just go to the location you picked her up or dropped her off and wait. Follow her around for a while and get to know her patterns. Then you can arrange to run into her a few times.

Women love when we put an effort in.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


Talk about desperate. The answer is No!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Women love when we put an effort in.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 500053


Thank God in sexy AF!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Thank God in sexy AF!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I find that few guys can be friends with you, like really friends, without the line blurring unless you've already taken that path but found you're not as good in bed together (chemistry) as you are outside of it.


Probably lots of dudes claim that they care whether somebody is good in bed. For most, all that matters is that somebody is willing to be in a bed at the same time the dude is.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Thank God in sexy AF!


And not broke!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> And not broke!


It was broke, but I got a Rx, now with 30-60 minutes notice, I'm standing tall!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's not necessarily creepy to be interested in connecting with people you've met.
> 
> Constructing reasons to get in touch with someone you barely know, while at work, using the tools of your workplace, is not _necessarily_ creepy, but it's definitely inappropriate and inconsiderate.
> 
> ...


What exactly is "motivated reasoning"? What exactly is a creep?

Are we talking about people who want to physically sexually assault someone? Or is trying to get to know someone or trying to do something nice for someone also a "motivated reason?" What is a "good motive" versus a "bad motive". Every action has some kind of motivation. Is wanting sex a bad motive or only if wanting to take it by force? Is wanting to make a friend a bad motive? Trying to get a job? I think when it comes down to it, certain types of attention are simply unwanted, and people have an expectation that unwanted behavior is obvious to others when it is not unless explicitly stated, and that it is simply never okay to give unwanted attention. Unfortunately, something that may be obvious to other people is often not obvious to me until learning the hard way for each type of situation.

TV is totally misleading as to how people interact and that's part of why I hate it, and don't watch it any more. Almost every behavior I've tried to copy from TV doesn't evoke the same type of responses in real life. I have had to learn by trial and error what things are unwanted attention from other people because TV sets bad examples and things that seem like something I would like are things that other people do not like. The idea behind the golden rule is that you treat others the way you want to be treated, but that's totally insufficient. As a man I'm NEVER afraid of a woman approaching me. I'm NEVER upset by a compliment from a woman. So to me, it was REALLY HARD to understand that these types of things were bothersome and that I shouldn't do them.

So that's why to me, I extend a bit of empathy towards the creeps out there because I know many creeps are just people who don't understand, who have learning disabilities, and it might be more helpful to instruct a lot of these people in how what they do hurts other people.I suppose it is one thing when someone knows something is bad and they still do it to other people for personal gratification, but for a lot of guys, I think they are simply TOO STUPID to understand. Maybe not most guys, but probably the people with the worst creep vibe that tend to do the most blatantly creepy things are perhaps more autistic than evil natured. That's not to say you shouldn't be guarded against these guys, because people will stalk you just because they are ****ing morons, just as badly as if they were rapists, but sometimes what a girl really needs to say to a guy is to tell him that what he is doing is inappropriate. It probably won't work against the rapists but probably will work against the morons who probably outnumber the rapists.The rapists probably have learning disabilities as well but they tend to be more along the lines of psychopaths whereas the clueless people often have empathy drives they just don't understand.

I know that's super hard to do, and you shouldn't have to do it, but assuming a guy understands that what he is doing is unwanted is not necessarily a correct assumption. I was trying to be caring and thoughtful to a coworker one time, and I think what I was actually doing was stalking her / sexually harassing her and making her life a living hell. If she would have told me, I would have left her alone. Was I sexually interested in her? Well, I found her attractive. But I wasn't trying to get her to have sex with me or anything like that. She made the mistake of telling me she thought of me as a friend, and apparently I lacked the understanding of how to treat friends, and especially women.

I once heard her talk about how she wanted an Apple iWatch and she told me the exact model and color she wanted. So I bought one for her because I had a lot of money. She refused to accept it. I thought she would like getting it but she didn't like it because she didn't like me although I didn't understand that. Everyone I've talked to also points out that it was super inappropriate because of the value of the item, but I didn't understand how it was a valuable item because it cost less than $1000 and we both had the same job and made over $1000 per week so it seemed like it was a trivially expensive item to me. I've given a lot of other people I cared less about more expensive things. Like a guy I've never met in person but played online videogames with I gave $3000 to buy a quad bike with because he was on social security disability and could never afford it otherwise and was depressed about not being able to enjoy the outdoors.

I can retroactively look back and see that a lot of what I was doing was super cringeworthy. Imagine being in your late twenties, and your only connections are loose acquaintances and your parents, and the word friend in your mind refers to childhood friends that probably only formed because they were pre-arranged friendships between your parents and the other kid's parents. That's basically what my reality was at the time, and probably the reality for a lot of the super-creeps out there. When you are so estranged from social spheres for so long and then you try to interact with it, it's simply not easy.

I have a real life friend now and I've learned a lot from my mistakes but unfortunately I had to hurt people to learn what hurts people. I still know I don't really act right, but I have a very accepting friend and it only worked out because of rare circumstances. My goal for now is just to try not to hurt people. Everyone makes social interaction sound like a bunch of fun and games but to me it's not. It's very precarious, the rewards are small, and the risks are very high.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> What exactly is "motivated reasoning"? What exactly is a creep?


I meant "motivated reasoning" in the sense that some people want there to be fewer barriers to socially reach out to people, even if it makes other people uncomfortable. Some people believe they are entitled to the attention of others, and they will make arguments that justify doing whatever it takes to lower those barriers. I understand why people think this way, but there is another side to that story.

As far as the definition of "creep", I generally don't use the term which is why I put it in quotation marks. Labeling people as creeps is a way of sidestepping the social issues we're talking about.

I'm not arguing that anyone here is using motivated reasoning or is a creep. In this case, I'm actually cautioning against labeling people as creeps.

As far as where the line is, I think it's very situational, but I think that people who are looking to expand their reach to meet other people need to be careful of how their friendly advances may come across to other people. And people who are looking to "court" or come on to other people should make sure to not do it in the workplace (especially someone else's workplace), and they should tread carefully. Treading carefully doesn't mean never approaching people or never asking people out, but it does mean thinking about where someone else might be coming from.

A lot of this is about social intelligence and empathy, which is everyone's job. I think taking a moment to understand where people are coming from is something people who are desperate for attention should consider, but it's also something that people quick to label another person as a "creep" should consider before they really understand a given situation or why someone is approaching them.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I meant "motivated reasoning" in the sense that some people want there to be fewer barriers to socially reach out to people, even if it makes other people uncomfortable. Some people believe they are entitled to the attention of others, and they will make arguments that justify doing whatever it takes to lower those barriers. I understand why people think this way, but there is another side to that story.
> 
> As far as the definition of "creep", I generally don't use the term which is why I put it in quotation marks. Labeling people as creeps is a way of sidestepping the social issues we're talking about.
> 
> ...


Which is exactly why I said this -


ariel5466 said:


> I like to think that guys that come across as creepy don't intend to and are just socially awkward.


One of my cousins is developmentally disabled and incredibly awkward but never with malicious intent. He's definitely creeped out girls before without meaning to.

The problem though, on the other side, is a lot of women have a guard up, and have to for their safety.

It's tough, because while some behaviors are cut and dry, many aren't. Everyone has their own line, and that line is invisible. I think that people who socialize easily, we can forget how it doesn't just come naturally to others. Things that are obvious to some aren't obvious to all.

Edit: Accidentally quoted the wrong post. This post was meant as a reply to @Trafficat.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I think @ariel5466 brings up a great point here. Someone can be "creeped out" by someone who is not a "creepy" person, and holds no ill intent.

I'm a pretty self-confident and likable person, but if I came on too strong in the wrong situation, I'm absolutely sure I would creep someone out.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I have determined that after reading this thread... that either I need to watch more Dr. Phil and/or I should be on the Jerry Springer show... (ride share edition)... :roflmao:


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

In the usa, everything you do with a women is creppy and sexual harassment. American women are not worth your time.. they are fat and mostly not hot looking. What you do is save up your money and go find a hot girl in asia. In asia, there is no creepiness mentality.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'm a pretty self-confident and likable person,


Humble too!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Humble too!


I know my strengths. &#128517;


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Dont mistaken with asian american. Asian women in asia are the best.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


That's just straight up creepy. Absolutely not. You will be deactivated. If she wanted to keep in touch, she would have gotten your number, brah. Let. it. go.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> Dont mistaken with asian american. Asian women in asia are the best.


You're really doubling down on this one. &#128514;


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> In the usa, everything you do with a women is creppy and sexual harassment. American women are not worth your time.. they are fat and mostly not hot looking. What you do is save up your money and go find a hot girl in asia. In asia, there is no creepiness mentality.


I do not care what country the woman is from as long as she is nicely lightly caramelized... :thumbup:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> Dont mistaken with asian american. Asian women in asia are the best.


Having a hard time getting an American girl to show interest in u huh&#129301;. I've heard mail order is the solution when that happens. So you're on the right track.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Forget about American women, Asian women, and all men. Everyone should just go for people named Waldo. There really isn’t a substitute. All of the other people are stuck up, smell bad, and will make you unhappy.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> You're really doubling down on this one. &#128514;


I'm guessing Beth is that and that's why??

I personally find it an immediate turn off when I'm being chased for race.

all sorts of stereotypes I don't fit, sorry!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Why are we telling him no? Let him do it and get deactivated, one less creep out there. He should already know this isn't a dating app and what the op suggested is just wrong and creepy


Would you also recommend he absolutely stalk her and/or rape her?

Of course not. There are so many other ways to thin the herd, let's not make victims out of the pax that are actually NICE to us!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I personally find it an immediate turn off when I'm being chased for race.


Yeah - it's really gross when people do this.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Having a hard time getting an American girl to show interest in u huh&#129301;. I've heard mail order is the solution when that happens. So you're on the right track.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

bethswannns said:


> Dont mistaken with asian american. Asian women in asia are the best.


But Chinese food in America, specifically, NYC is the best. Chinese food in China is just food. 
Although, I hear the bat soup is good


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

OP's post is amateur hour as far as creepiness goes. I've got some better pointers for him if he wants to get on my level, but he'd have to PM me. And while I obviously can't divulge too much out here in the open, assume that driving without pants is involved.


----------



## Organized_chaos (Aug 10, 2017)

NEVER shit and eat in the same place......
Let that sink in.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

bethswannns said:


> In the usa, everything you do with a women is creppy and sexual harassment. American women are not worth your time.. they are fat and mostly not hot looking. What you do is save up your money and go find a hot girl in asia. In asia, there is no creepiness mentality.


I am afraid your sources are incorrect.

I've personally creeped out multiple Asian women from different countries, some of whom have never been to the United States.

The main advantage of being in Asia though is that people will think your lack of social grace comes from being a dumb foreigner rather than being a deranged lunatic.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Having a hard time getting an American girl to show interest in u huh&#129301;. I've heard mail order is the solution when that happens. So you're on the right track.


I am sorry you cannot experience it since you are a woman. In Asia, you can get many many women everyday, every week.. These are not poor women from villages, they are working class women. In America, you need to be brad pitt with a bill gates bank account to hit a woman without her thinking you are creepy:roflmao:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> I am sorry you cannot experience it since you are a woman. In Asia, you can get many many women everyday, every week.. These are not poor women from villages, they are working class women. In America, you need to be brad pitt with a bill gates bank account to hit a woman without her thinking you are creepy:roflmao:


The reason why they are bowing to your every word is because they want a green card. The moment they become a citizen they'll run after Brad &#128175;


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Don't forget the app works both ways. She could always contact you if she wanted to go further by making up I did I leave something in your car?


There was a nice cute blonde in my car the other day. She was chatting the whole trip and asked me if I was single and other stuff like that. I should have said something like why are you interested or something like that. Was hoping she would have gave me her number but I know drivers should not date pax lol


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I’ve had passengers try this with me (and they had a husband...) but it never dawned on me to try it the other way around :aliens:


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


No, it wouldn't be okay . . .. . It would be called stalking


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

The classic Seinfeld " The Stakeout" episode comes to mind, where Jerry hangs out at the woman building hoping to bump into her during her lunch break. 
"Sagman, Bennett, Robbins, Oppenheim and Taft"

Today Jerry would be considered a 'creep' or 'stalker', I guess.

The OP method is creepy, but it's sad reading the responses of these so-called 'strong, independent' women afraid of their own shadows.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SuzeCB said:


> Would you also recommend he absolutely stalk her and/or rape her?
> 
> Of course not. There are so many other ways to thin the herd, let's not make victims out of the pax that are actually NICE to us!


That's on the op if they do, nothing we say can change what he is going to do. The op should of know this was a creep/stalker move and not do it. If he does then what am I suppose to do?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

bethswannns said:


> In Asia, you can get many many women everyday, every week.


Please enlighten me. I was born in Hong Kong and I have zero idea what you're talking about. Which country(ies) are you talking about?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> In America, you need to be brad pitt with a bill gates bank account to hit a woman without her thinking you are creepy


Wow, someone should have told me that many years ago. I didn't know that was a requirement.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> IIn America, you need to be brad pitt with a bill gates bank account to hit a woman without her thinking you are creepy:roflmao:


You can Hit a woman in America as long s you're Brad Pitt with a Bill Gates bank account. .. . . .. and not be creepy. .. . .

Wow. .. . . .. who knew. . .

so wrong on so many levels


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> American women are not worth your time.. they are fat and mostly not hot looking. American women are not worth your time.. they are fat and mostly not hot looking. What you do is save up your money and go find a hot girl in asia. In asia, there is no creepiness mentality.


What the @@@@ difference does it make what Asia is like. America must be much better since they all do anything they have to do to come to America. That action speaks for its self. Maybe they want to be respected and in America they can be.

You said: "American women are not worth your time.. they are fat and mostly not hot looking".
You are wrong, it is just that the good ones avoid slime like you.
Yet men from every country in the world come here looking for a wife.
You are a disgusting excuse for a life form. (notice that I did not call you a man.)

You also said: "What you do is save up your money and go find a hot girl in asia.
In asia, there is no creepiness mentality"
1. You think that buying a hot girl is not creepy mentality?
2. You really do sound like type that would have to buy a woman in order to get one.
3. What real man would want a woman he had to buy?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> I am sorry you cannot experience it since you are a woman. In Asia, you can get many many women everyday, every week.. These are not poor women from villages, they are working class women. In America, you need to be brad pitt with a bill gates bank account to hit a woman without her thinking you are creepy:roflmao:


I'm guessing they're just desensitized to the constant, aggressive, dehumanizing objectification dickholes like you inflict upon them that they've given up fighting. That they tolerate shitty people isn't license to be a shitty person.



Kilroy4303 said:


> You can Hit a woman in America as long s you're Brad Pitt with a Bill Gates bank account. .. . . .. and not be creepy. .. . .
> 
> Wow. .. . . .. who knew. . .
> 
> so wrong on so many levels


Also, maybe don't hit women.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

I say go for it, YOLO 😂😂😂


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Don't do it. Here is a perspective from a female driver, the last thing we want is to be hit on by pax/driver. It could be a great conversation, but the moment it happens, its an internal eye roll and uneasiness. Thats the downside of being friendly.
> 
> People think getting hit on should be taken as a compliment and being stuck up if it isn't. But for anyone who's ever had bad reactions from rejecting someone that is top of mind.
> 
> ...


As a member with a female avatar, I agree with you.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Emilee said:


> I was in a small bookstore a couple of years ago. The place was nearly empty.
> 
> A man walked in and went to the counter. I heard him ask the cashier if Susan, the owner, was there.
> The clerk said Susan wasn't there, and asked if she could help.
> ...


This.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

I am worried about OP.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


No you scum ball. How unprofessional. No one wants an uber driver stalking them. What is wrong with you!


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


Yes, get deactivated for harassing a customer. If she was interested, you'd have the number. Chances are, she has a much different opinion of the time you spent together than you. 
If you were too nervous to get the number the first time, you'd probably babble all over and make a fool of yourself. Move on.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Don't forget the app works both ways. She could always contact you if she wanted to go further by making up I did I leave something in your car?


I dropped a woman off at a wedding by herself, I checked my backseat she had left her sunglasses, I got out grabbed them and called out to her, as I walked up to her and said "you forgot these" she gave me a sad look and said " oh, now we dont have a reason to meet up later".


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

GrandChampion911 said:


> this is how women mind works..if she doesnt like u, ur creepy weird and stalker but if she finds u attractive ur handsome, a gentlemen, carismatic charming a prince cute funny confident amicable funny a sweetheart etc...


Somebody's been leafing through his thesaurus.



uberist said:


> I dropped a woman off at a wedding by herself, I checked my backseat she had left her sunglasses, I got out grabbed them and called out to her, as I walked up to her and said "you forgot these" she gave me a sad look and said " oh, now we dont have a reason to meet up later".


Damnit. That almost seemed true.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

uberist said:


> I dropped a woman off at a wedding by herself, I checked my backseat she had left her sunglasses, I got out grabbed them and called out to her, as I walked up to her and said "you forgot these" she gave me a sad look and said " oh, now we dont have a reason to meet up later".


What did you say then?


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Somebody's been leafing through his thesaurus.
> 
> 
> Damnit. That almost seemed true.


it is, and I just smiled and got back in my car and left.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

uberist said:


> it is, and I just smiled and got back in my car and left.


Just so we in the gallery are clear. She initiated the potential encounter. She confirmed a desire for the potential encounter. She made no attempt to salvage the possibility of the potential encounter. This third step, I feel, renders the story implausible.

I was initially struck by the romance of the tale, but it doesn't survive scrutiny.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> One of them experienced a cocaine relapse. I'd hear her driving by my apartment late at night. The other would pass by my house that wasn't exactly on her way to or from anything. I'd see her driving through with her kids in the back of her van. Both were a little off-putting, but I think I got it.


You know, I think I'd be hard pressed to conclude that's stalking.

Unless a person has a Harley, how can you identify who it is by the sound of the car?

And a woman with her kids in the van? That doesn't sound particularly threatening.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This one time..... In band camp


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> You know, I think I'd be hard pressed to conclude that's stalking.
> 
> Unless a person has a Harley, how can you identify who it is by the sound of the car?
> 
> And a woman with her kids in the van? That doesn't sound particularly threatening.


Oh. Neither was threatening in the least. There was something sweet and sentimental in each.



W00dbutcher said:


> This one time..... In band camp


Get that flute away from your butt right now.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Oh. Neither was threatening in the least. There was something sweet and sentimental in each.


That's good to hear.

If you ever get a real stalker, you'll know. There won't be anything sweet about it, I assure you.

I had one. After two complaints to the HPD, and two times when the HPD contacted the person, things finally got back to close to normal. I used to carry the police paperwork with me, just to make sure I had it if I needed it.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> If you ever get a real stalker, you'll know. There won't be anything sweet about it, I assure you.
> 
> I had one. After two complaints to the HPD, and two times when the HPD contacted the person, things finally got back to close to normal. I used to carry the police paperwork with me, just to make sure I had it if I needed it.


Did HPD arrest him?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> If you ever get a real stalker, you'll know. There won't be anything sweet about it, I assure you.
> 
> I had one. After two complaints to the HPD, and two times when the HPD contacted the person, things finally got back to close to normal. I used to carry the police paperwork with me, just to make sure I had it if I needed it.


I don't doubt it. Many moons ago, I'd walk to a friend's house and she'd drive us both to work. On more than one occasion, I saw her abusive doofus of an ex hiding out in the back seat of her car. He'd also do the peeping tom bit through her windows.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Oh. Neither was threatening in the least. There was something sweet and sentimental in each.
> 
> 
> Get that flute away from your butt right now.


Come on.... Everyone knows that you stick a trumpet in your ass..... Not a flute.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Come on.... Everyone knows that you stick a trumpet in your ass..... Not a flute.


Flutes are for beginners.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Flutes are for beginners.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> You know, I think I'd be hard pressed to conclude that's stalking.
> 
> Unless a person has a Harley, how can you identify who it is by the sound of the car?
> 
> ...


But change the details in his story to being a man in the van instead of a woman, and it instantly changes from a sweet broken hearted woman to a dangerous stalker man, right?


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Just so we in the gallery are clear. She initiated the potential encounter. She confirmed a desire for the potential encounter. She made no attempt to salvage the possibility of the potential encounter. This third step, I feel, renders the story implausible.
> 
> I was initially struck by the romance of the tale, but it doesn't survive scrutiny.


thats fine, But Im married and had no intrest in going back to a wedding receptiong to meet with a girl who would likely be drunk and likely found another drunk to bang at said reception. life experiance, commitment and a lack of being desparate are among the reasons for my choice to pass.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

uberist said:


> thats fine, But Im married and had no intrest in going back to a wedding receptiong to meet with a girl who would likely be drunk and likely found another drunk to bang at said reception. life experiance, commitment and a lack of being desparate are among the reasons for my choice to pass.


I'm still going with this being a work of fiction.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I had a ride today that made me think of this thread.

Long ride, super cool very attractive woman pax. 35 ish BIG rack. She had to finish getting dressed in my car. I thought she was a stripper or something. She's not she's a bio-physist, MIT grad. She told me her degrees but I dint remember. 

She missed her car pool, and was running late to work. We chatted the whole ride. It was a good ride. 55 minutes felt like 5. I've had 5 minute rides that felt 10x as long. 
Said she takes uber to work 2-3 times per week. I asked if she wanted to take my # and she could shoot me a text next time she needed a ride. She happily said yes.

Now, here's what you need to know. I have never, while driving uber asked a woman for her # or gave mine in hopes of some kind of hook up. I've had a few ask for mine or give theirs but I just dont cross that line. I don't even think about it, i don't think every woman who is nice is flirting with me, its like I shut that part of my brain off while I'm working.

It was strictly business that I offered her my #. I have to go almost to where I dropped her once or twice a week, so its good to have a regular going that way. 

She says yes, and that it would be great because its such a crapshoot with random drivers and she liked me. 

Cool, good for me. Then she says "give me your number and I'll call you now, that way you have my #" 

Then her phone rings, and she's frantically finishing make up and getting dressed, and on the phone. I was like 2 minutes to the drop off, she mouthed to me to go around the block, I assume to finish getting ready. 

I pull up to the front of the building, and she gets out, still on the phone thanked me and scurried away. 

End trip. 

Damn it. We never exchanged #s. Oh well, I though as I drove towards were I needed to be. Then it hit me, " so I'd have her # " ohhhhh she wanted to give me her #. SHE WANTED ME TO HAVE HER # 

Damn damn damn damn.

Later, as I was getting close to home I thought maybe I should stick a note on her door. (She lives 2 miles from me) but shot it down as quickly as I thought it and was reminded of this thread. 

Just too creepy.

She did say she'd tip in the app and has not as of this posting. Perhaps its all for the best.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I had a ride today that made me think of this thread.
> 
> Long ride, super cool very attractive woman pax. 35 ish BIG rack. She had to finish getting dressed in my car. I thought she was a stripper or something. She's not she's a bio-physist, MIT grad. She told me her degrees but I dint remember.
> 
> ...


If you know her schedule you can get her as a pax again.

When I was living in the suburbs and doing morning rush hour shifts I found someone who lived really close and commuted to a good area to work the mornings. We also got along great and she tipped even though she was a daily commuter. She always got an Uber around 6:30am. There was a Wawa near her house so after I woke up and got dressed I'd get breakfast there and wait for her ping.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> If you know her schedule you can get her as a pax again.
> 
> When I was living in the suburbs and doing morning rush hour shifts I found someone who lived really close and commuted to a good area to work the mornings. We also got along great and she tipped even though she was a daily commuter. She always got an Uber around 6:30am. There was a Wawa near her house so after I woke up and got dressed I'd get breakfast there and wait for her ping.


Yeah, i figure ill get her request again at some point, I'm in the suburbs and she's close.

She isn't starting our marriage off well by lying to me though.

Maybe I should sell the Dascam footage of her getting dressed in my car &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah, i figure ill get her request again at some point, I'm in the suburbs and she's close.
> 
> She isn't starting our marriage off well by lying to me though.
> 
> Maybe I should sell the Dascam footage of her getting dressed in my car &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


It was all good until that last sentence, brah. Now THAT is a little creepy!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

kbrown said:


> It was all good until that last sentence, brah. Now THAT is a little creepy!


I was kidding, brah.

I'd post them for free &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;

Alas, there's no need she loves me, she just tipped.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I was kidding, brah.
> 
> I'd post them for free &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;
> 
> ...


Definitely try to get her again!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> I had a ride today that made me think of this thread.
> 
> Long ride, super cool very attractive woman pax. 35 ish BIG rack. She had to finish getting dressed in my car. I thought she was a stripper or something. She's not she's a bio-physist, MIT grad. She told me her degrees but I dint remember.
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I'm still going with this being a work of fiction.


what ever gets you through the day...


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


Someone get this man a drink. He's got an unquenchable thirst.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Maybe OP succeeded in his/her mission 👫👭 I will like it more if OP succeeded in her mission :wink:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Did HPD arrest him?


My stalker was not arrested. I believe that the Houston Police Department handled it appropriately and correctly.

I think that an arrest would probably have been counter productive.



Boca Ratman said:


> Cool, good for me. Then she says "give me your number and I'll call you now, that way you have my #"


THIS would be an instance of appropriate use of "You left something in my car." Because she told you she wanted to have your number.

However... I think the two of you _might_ be operating at cross purposes. She wants to be able to have you drive for her in the future. You're more focused on her conversation and her physical attractiveness.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> My stalker was not arrested. I believe that the Houston Police Department handled it appropriately and correctly.
> 
> I think that an arrest would probably have been counter productive.


I think Police warns the stalker couple of times. If he/she still continues, then they go for arrest.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

No that’s creepy af

She would have given you her number if you she was interested.. or even asked for ur IG/Snapchat

she gave no hints so she’s not interested

you must be new to this 🤦🏽‍♂️


----------



## Brian321 (May 19, 2016)

I haven't read every post in this thread. I'm amazed that it is 8 pages after only 2 days. So, here's my story:

It was the last ride before I was going back home. Very pretty woman approx 5 years younger than me (I'm 50). She was on her way home from work. We had a nice conversation. It was about a 25 minute ride. When we got to her place, I ended the ride. She stayed in the back seat and we kept talking for another 15-20 minutes. I didn't mind the extra time since it was the end of the night for me, and I wasn't in a big hurry to go home.

I was REALLY tempted to ask for her number, but I was afraid of losing my Uber account... so I refrained. I still wonder to this day if she was interested in me.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

See? Now this is the shit I’m not doing.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Brian321 said:


> I haven't read every post in this thread. I'm amazed that it is 8 pages after only 2 days. So, here's my story:
> 
> It was the last ride before I was going back home. Very pretty woman approx 5 years younger than me (I'm 50). She was on her way home from work. We had a nice conversation. It was about a 25 minute ride. When we got to her place, I ended the ride. She stayed in the back seat and we kept talking for another 15-20 minutes. I didn't mind the extra time since it was the end of the night for me, and I wasn't in a big hurry to go home.
> 
> I was REALLY tempted to ask for her number, but I was afraid of losing my Uber account... so I refrained. I still wonder to this day if she was interested in me.


You've done the right thing. It's not the place for it.

Once in a while you'll get an easy lay up &#128514;


----------



## Skystar (Jun 8, 2020)

We've all let opportunities pass by, but remember: "Faint heart ne'er won fair lady"


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Brian321 said:


> I still wonder to this day if she was interested in me.


I bet she was!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Brian321 said:


> When we got to her place, I ended the ride. She stayed in the back seat and we kept talking for another 15-20 minutes. I didn't mind the extra time since it was the end of the night for me, and I wasn't in a big hurry to go home.
> 
> I was REALLY tempted to ask for her number, but I was afraid of losing my Uber account... so I refrained. I still wonder to this day if she was interested in me.


I can tell you the answer to that.

After 15 minutes, she finally said to herself, "I guess he's not going to ask for my number. Maybe he's in a relationship and is just being nice."

If you want to ask, then go ahead and ask. And if she says no, then leave at that.

I've noticed that most of the people in this thread who are saying "Don't do that!" are the ones who are already in relationships.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brian321 said:


> She stayed in the back seat and we kept talking for another 15-20 minutes.


There's no way after a long ass day that I would stay that long in a strangers car unless we had a connection.

did you check to see if she's married (&#128141;&#128141?


----------



## 5070bolo (Jul 3, 2015)

If you are a Good Looking Dude go for it. If your Old Stink and Fat I suggest to keep driving.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

5070bolo said:


> If you are a Good Looking Dude go for it. If your Old Stink and Fat I suggest to keep driving.


What if I'm old but good looking?

Or if I'm a good looking dude but I stink?

What if I'm big but not fat? Where do we draw the line between "dad bod," "chunky," and "fat."

If I prefer my natural odor to deodorant or cologne, is that stink of heavily pheromoned?

Your statement leaves more questions than it answers.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I've noticed that most of the people in this thread who are saying "Don't do that!" are the ones who are already in relationships.


This is probably right, but I am only against the idea of fabricating a reason to get in touch with someone, using the Uber app. I am not against people trading information if they are interested in keeping in touch.

But there's a small window of opportunity to do that. It's something that a lot of people still try to do in the wrong circumstances, because they misread friendliness, loneliness, or extroversion as attraction.

Using the app under false pretenses is an issue because it can get you in trouble, and it can come off as weird or invasive. Maybe it's not in a few cases, but that's rolling the dice.

There are cases of people getting in massive trouble with their employers for using customer databases or private sources of information to keep tabs on people they know or want to follow, and while this isn't quite that severe, it's a small step in that direction.


----------



## Brian321 (May 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I can tell you the answer to that.
> 
> After 15 minutes, she finally said to herself, "I guess he's not going to ask for my number. Maybe he's in a relationship and is just being nice."
> 
> ...





sellkatsell44 said:


> There's no way after a long ass day that I would stay that long in a strangers car unless we had a connection.
> 
> did you check to see if she's married (&#128141;&#128141?


Wow, you guys are making me regret my decision, especially because (I think) you're both women.

She was definitely not married. At one point in the conversation, she told me that she lives alone. I guess I should have taken the hint?



waldowainthrop said:


> Using the app under false pretenses is an issue because it can get you in trouble, and it can come off as weird or invasive.


I agree with that completely.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I can tell you the answer to that.
> 
> After 15 minutes, she finally said to herself, "I guess he's not going to ask for my number. Maybe he's in a relationship and is just being nice."
> 
> ...


Dudes are in a bad situation as a driver. Girls expect dudes to ask them their number, but if they read the signals wrong it is deactivation station. After 15 minutes I'd probably guess she was interested, but I'm still not sure I'd want to bank my rideshare gig on it. And even if she is interested and wants your number at first, what happens if she learns a little bit more about you and then decides she's not interested any more. Like maybe you call her once and she's excited when she answers, but by the 2nd time you call her she decided she didn't like you after the first call and now she thinks you are an Uber stalker.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brian321 said:


> Wow, you guys are making me regret my decision, especially because (I think) you're both women.
> 
> She was definitely not married. At one point in the conversation, she told me that she lives alone. I guess I should have taken the hint?
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of guys hitting on me non-stop aka after I've turned them down... but... you miss 100% of the shots you don't take right? And yeah, to me that's pretty loud.. unless she says my husband or boyfriend to make sure you know that she's talking to you on just friendly terms...

but she lives alone coulda been a hint. I would never say that to a stranger so close to my house.

I don't even enter my real house #. I walk after they drop me off (exception is the older ladies that wanna see me in the door...).


----------



## Brian321 (May 19, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm not a fan of guys hitting on me non-stop aka after I've turned them down.


I learned a long time ago that when a woman says no, it's no big deal. I just move on. I never ask twice.



sellkatsell44 said:


> but she lives alone coulda been a hint. I would never say that to a stranger so close to my house.


In all fairness, I'm pretty sure she asked me about where I live first. I was driving in Boston and I live an hour north of Boston in Portsmouth, NH. Pax are always amazed that I drive an hour down to Boston for Uber/Lyft. I'm pretty sure she asked whether I live alone or something similar. But, I understand what you mean about not saying that to a stranger, especially when you're sitting in his car, parked in your driveway.

FYI: Uber/Lyft is pretty dead in Portsmouth. Boston (before COVID) was non-stop pax. That's why I would drive an hour down to Boston.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Brian321 said:


> Wow, you guys are making me regret my decision,


Nah, you don't want a woman who would an uber driver anyway


----------



## Brian321 (May 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Nah, you don't want a woman who would an uber driver anyway


Well, I was working a full-time job also. I was just doing Uber to pay-off my debts quicker. Unfortunately for me, I got laid-off on July 15 because my employer's revenue was down 20% due to COVID. That's another question pax usually ask me... "Do you do this full-time?" I tell them that I have a full-time job, so then they ask me, "What do you do?" When I tell them that I'm an automation engineer, they are always amazed that I'm doing Uber.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> unless she says my husband or boyfriend


What if she says her husband and boyfriend want to watch?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Brian321 said:


> Well, I was working a full-time job also. I was just doing Uber to pay-off my debts quicker. Unfortunately for me, I got laid-off on July 15 because my employer's revenue was down 20% due to COVID. That's another question pax usually ask me... "Do you do this full-time?" I tell them that I have a full-time job, so then they ask me, "What do you do?" When I tell them that I'm an automation engineer, they are always amazed that I'm doing Uber.


Hey, you dont have to sell it to me. I'm just saying. I know the type of women who have dated me.



Brian321 said:


> That's another question pax usually ask me... "Do you do this full-time?"


I tell them probation counts uber towrad my community service hours.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> What if she says her husband *and* boyfriend want to watch?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Your better off not trying to contact her,

Could go very badly for you.

It would be very different if she gave you her number of asked for yours.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Brian321 said:


> Well, I was working a full-time job also. I was just doing Uber to pay-off my debts quicker. Unfortunately for me, I got laid-off on July 15 because my employer's revenue was down 20% due to COVID. That's another question pax usually ask me... "Do you do this full-time?" I tell them that I have a full-time job, so then they ask me, "What do you do?" When I tell them that I'm an automation engineer, they are always amazed that I'm doing Uber.


She also might have switched from liking you to not liking you when she found out you were only an Uber driver.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> She also might have switched from liking you to not liking you when she found out you were only an Uber driver.


There's nothing wrong being only an uber driver, as long there is something eles.

And, like I said. Who wants a woman who would settle for an uber driver?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Brian321 said:


> She was definitely not married. At one point in the conversation, she told me that she lives alone. I guess I should have taken the hint?


Here's my suggestion for the next time you're in that situation. Ask her:

"Are you single?"

Here's why. She might be married but not wearing a ring. It's not all that uncommon. And...

It allows her to beg off. She might say, "Sorry, I have a boyfriend." Or she might say she's married (even if she's not) if she doesn't want to get to know you better.



Brian321 said:


> I learned a long time ago that when a woman says no, it's no big deal. I just move on. I never ask twice.


What you said. ^^^^^

You get one and only one shot at it. Ask once. Anything more than that is improper. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Brian321 (May 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Here's my suggestion for the next time you're in that situation. Ask her:
> 
> "Are you single?"
> 
> ...


I understand that women make all kinds of (sometimes false) excuses to make a guy "go away". You said it "allows her to beg off". "Beg off" is an odd expression. It means, "request to be excused from a question or obligation". A woman should neither feel the need to be excused from, nor should she feel obligated by, the question.

I prefer a direct, honest answer. I'm happy to hear a woman tell me the flat, honest truth. I suppose I'm unusual in that regard. I've heard that most men react with anger or derision when a woman flatly turns him down. I prefer a flat turn-down. It saves both of us time and effort!

It's a shame that women feel the need to make (sometimes false) excuses to make a man "go away". Some men just don't understand that when there is no MUTUAL attraction, it just isn't going to "happen". I've learned to be completely fine with that situation. I know that I will find someone else, and possibly someone much better.

I hope you understand what I mean.

I didn't elaborate the whole conversation in my earlier posts, but she was definitely single (living alone, not married, no boyfriend, etc). She was renting an apartment in a big old house that had been split up into several apartments (this is pretty common here in New England).

I probably *should* have asked for her number. I just didn't want to take a chance that she would report me to Uber, because I've read a *LOT* of stories/posts from women pax who say that the male drivers hit on them *ALL THE TIME*.

I don't "hit" on female pax. Ordinarily, I'm just the person who is driving another person to their destination. If the pax wants to talk, I'm happy to have a friendly conversation. It was only this *one time* when I felt like there was "something there".

When I got home that night, I still had that feeling that she was "into me", and I looked at the trip info for that trip to see the drop-off location. I briefly contemplated making an attempt to contact her again, but I thought that it would just be too "weird" or "stalker-ish". I chose NOT to contact her again.

If she and I had "hit it off" so well in *any other scenario* (other than me being her Uber driver), I would DEFINITELY have asked for her number. I'm not shy, at all, around women. I've learned that women just want a man to treat her the same way he would treat one of his "guy friends". A woman doesn't want a man who will follow her like a lost puppy.



Christinebitg said:


> You get one and only one shot at it. Ask once. Anything more than that is improper. That's just the way it is.


Yep, I know. There is always another fish in the sea. I just hope to find the "right fish" some day.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Brian321 said:


> I understand that women make all kinds of (sometimes false) excuses to make a guy "go away". You said it "allows her to beg off". "Beg off" is an odd expression.
> 
> It's a shame that women need to do this. Some men just don't understand that when there is no MUTUAL attraction, it just isn't going to "happen". I've learned to be completely fine with that situation. I know that I will find someone else, and possibly someone much better.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, I think you did the right thing. Any number of things could have gone wrong. There will always be other women and in general I think it's always a good idea to operate on the premise of abundance, rather than getting hung up on one particular person. Plus I think that wondering what could have been is oftentimes more exciting than actually finding out. Especially in the context of Uber where there are so many pleasant (but fleeting) encounters. It's some nice daydream fodder at times.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brian321 said:


> A woman doesn't want a man who will follow her like a lost puppy.













Brian321 said:


> I just hope to find the "right fish" some day.


you'll find it when you least look for it. always happen to me this way. last one really was a surprise, current one too...but I find when I try to look I get losers.


Brian321 said:


> I briefly contemplated making an attempt to contact her again, but I thought that it would just be too "weird" or "stalker-ish". I chose NOT to contact her again.


yep. right move.


----------



## Brian321 (May 19, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> There will always be other women and in general I think it's always a good idea to operate on the premise of abundance


Oh, HELL YEAH!!!



UbaBrah said:


> Plus I think that wondering what could have been is oftentimes more exciting than actually finding out.


I can always dream, right?



UbaBrah said:


> Especially in the context of Uber where there are so many pleasant (but fleeting) encounters


My experience in Boston has been 99.9% positive, in respect to the pax. Most people in this area of the country are truly kind people. I've only had a couple of A-holes in the past few years.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Brian321 said:


> Oh, HELL YEAH!!!
> 
> I can always dream, right?
> 
> My experience in Boston has been 99.9% positive, in respect to the pax. Most people in this area of the country are truly kind people. I've only had a couple of A-holes in the past few years.


How the ride will go is 50% determined by the driver. If you present a friendly, positive vibe, you will almost always get that back.

You seem very down to earth and likable like our very own @Young Kim


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> How the ride will go is 50% determined by the driver. If you present a friendly, positive vibe, you will almost always get that back.
> 
> You seem very down to earth and likable like our very own @Young Kim


@Young Kim is the kinda guy who will offer his other cheek if you slap him :wink:


----------



## Brian321 (May 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> How the ride will go is 50% determined by the driver. If you present a friendly, positive vibe, you will almost always get that back.
> 
> You seem very down to earth and likable like our very own @Young Kim


Some pax want to talk, and some pax want to play with their phone and/or remain silent.

It only takes a few seconds to figure out what the pax wants. I'm happy to carry-on a conversation, and I'm happy to keep my mouth shut and drive them to their destination.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> @Young Kim is the kinda guy who will offer his other cheek if you slap him :wink:


Great guy. I've quoted him so many times saying that it feels so repetitive. But every time he posts I just want to tell him what an awesome person he is &#128514;


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Great guy. I've quoted him so many times saying that it feels so repetitive. But every time he posts I just want to tell him what an awesome person he is &#128514;


Now my mission in life is to piss off @Young Kim :wink:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Now my mission in life is to piss off @Young Kim :wink:


You can try but the dude is too much of a sweetheart. You could probably call him something that would get you banned and he'd say something like, "you're funny, brother! I hope you have a great day!"


----------



## Brian321 (May 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> How the ride will go is 50% determined by the driver. If you present a friendly, positive vibe, you will almost always get that back.
> 
> You seem very down to earth and likable like our very own @Young Kim


I don't know who @Young Kim is, but yeah... I agree with you.

If you treat people with respect and kindness, they will usually treat you with respect and kindness.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

One and done I guess.

either way. He didn't care to see that his thread got to page 10 &#128584;&#129395;


Brian321 said:


> I don't know who @Young Kim is, but yeah... I agree with you.
> 
> If you treat people with respect and kindness, they will usually treat you with respect and kindness.


He's a very polite guy.

I swear you quoted me on something but I guess that's deleted &#129300;


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

NicFit said:


> That's on the op if they do, nothing we say can change what he is going to do. The op should of know this was a creep/stalker move and not do it. If he does then what am I suppose to do?


Problem is that when you like someone, oftentimes your rationality just goes out the window. You'd normally know its creepy but when you 'catch feelings' you can have a hard time remembering that.



4000 rides said:


> Yes, get deactivated for harassing a customer. If she was interested, you'd have the number. Chances are, she has a much different opinion of the time you spent together than you.
> If you were too nervous to get the number the first time, you'd probably babble all over and make a fool of yourself. Move on.


For me if I get a number I'm just not a social enough person to ever call or text it :laugh:



Boca Ratman said:


> And, like I said. Who wants a woman who would settle for an uber driver?


How is that any worse than the loads of women who are with boyfriends who work in retail/food service? And does the relationship have to be that serious? Uber driver could mean flexible freetime to hangout and possibly more income than working min. wage.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Brian321 said:


> I prefer a direct, honest answer. I'm happy to hear a woman tell me the flat, honest truth. I suppose I'm unusual in that regard.


Here's the problem with that.

You will be disappointed on a regular basis. Your disappointment will show. You will be seen as someone who is overly rigid and judgemental.

The unfortunate thing is... they'll be right.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> How is that any worse than the loads of women who are with boyfriends who work in retail/food service? And does the relationship have to be that serious? Uber driver could mean flexible freetime to hangout and possibly more income than working min. wage.


Retail & food service workers are real jobs that require one to be social, hygienic, and are just more socially accepted.

Uber drivers = eww.


----------



## Trudy Mann (Dec 23, 2017)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


Uh nope! You're there to do a service, a job, not to pick up women. 
Please don't make the rest of us, who are trying to earn a living, look bad. I hear these stories all the time from my riders where Uber drivers try to pick them up, they do not appreciate it, and they just may turn you in for doing so, causing you to lose your driving privileges forever. It's Simply Distasteful.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Emilee said:


> I was in a small bookstore a couple of years ago. The place was nearly empty.
> 
> A man walked in and went to the counter. I heard him ask the cashier if Susan, the owner, was there.
> The clerk said Susan wasn't there, and asked if she could help.
> ...


It's creepy if he checked 10 other bookstores first and the gift was expensive.

if their car discussion led to her naming the actual store she owned and he showed up it would be a 90s rom-com.

The Uber driver can't win. He's harassing the pax if he ask for her number and waiting for her to offer gets him no where. People meet their significant others at work. The man was at work. Don't engage that much if you are just trying to be nice. Cut it off in the ride and put face in phone.

I think the current climate is too tough on guys and **** Susan for contacting Uber afterwards. Just have cards, give a card if you are interested. She can toss it if she interested. Maybe if she is she'll give it back with her number and say call me. As a driver I got plenty of cards and numbers. Just tossed em.

I don't know how the human population will even continue with so many snowflakes getting aghast because you got unwanted attention.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Jennyma said:


> The Uber driver can't win.


That's not really the point. People can theoretically meet people in an Uber and fall in love, even though it is a "workplace". They just don't need to use the app to keep in touch. Collect numbers or business cards, or forever regret it. This isn't an Uber thing - this is how it works everywhere.

Also: don't watch 90s romantic comedies and compare it to life. They are fictional and often feature contrived and unrealistic storylines.

Meet the right person, and barely any of the social conventions apply. The social conventions are there to minimize outright harassment and completely unnecessary social interactions.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

You are out of your mind if as a male Uber driver you attempt to hit on or flirt with a female passenger in me too movement America. This is incredibly dangerous as false accusations of sexual harassment run rampant in America today. The idea that Uber drivers frequently get laid on the job is purely fantasy similar to all the pornos involving pizza boys and plumbers. When you are single male you think every time a girl looks or talks to you she wants to have sex with you which is not true they are probably just being nice because they are outgoing and don't want to ride in silence. Even if the girl is interested you are still better off letting it go I have actually had girls open my car door jump in my lap and start trying to make out with me and I politely turn them down because these situations can go sour real fast if she regrets it the next day. It is simply not worth risking your job and your life trying to get laid don't do it



Road Hu$tle said:


> So suppose your Uber driver tried to contact you, how will you teach the poor guy a lesson?





metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


It's a sad world we live in when a man can't ask a woman out without worrying about being seen as a creep or a stalker there should be no issue with this at all as long as if she's not interested you take no for an answer and move on unfortunately that is not the world we live in and you can't do this I n tarana Burks me too movement America.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

metalbabble said:


> So ai chickened out and I want to see if she's interested.
> 
> Would it be ok to use the 'lost item' feature to call. I figure I'll say, 'hey did you happen to leave your sweater and btw, want to catch up sometime'?


My advice would be not to mingle with the customers, unless she hits on you and your sensibilities tell you she is a decent person. 
Just be cautious.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

csullivan68 said:


> It's a sad world we live in when a man can't ask a woman out without worrying about being seen as a creep or a stalker


I think you have missed the point of the Me Too movement.

One request is usually fine, depending on the situation. Of course, there are times when it's not. Like funerals and baby showers. Or especially when you're the person's supervisor at work.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

metoo paranoia gives me a chuckle, I have to say. You can talk to women. You have my permission.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

my wife gave me the wrong number the first time I asked 😆


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

This is how I see it.
I think in general, we should not be hitting on our pax. If the guy who came to my house too install my whatever hit on my wife or daughter, especially while she was home alone, I'd lose my shit and there would be hell to pay.
If the installation guy "takes his shot" I may take a shot or 8. 

A $5 credit (or its equivalent in whatever service was installed) wouldn’t cut it. 

When a woman is alone in your car she probably feels just as vulnerable if not more vulnerable as when the installation guy is in her house.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

What aggravates me is the double standard I have female pax who talk to me and touch me inappropriately all the Time why is is okay for them to do it but similar behavior from male pax or drivers is demonized



waldowainthrop said:


> metoo paranoia gives me a chuckle, I have to say. You can talk to women. You have my permission.


It's not paranoia I have been falsely accused of this crap before and it almost ruined my life it's garbage that all a woman has to is say you talked to or touched her inappropriately with absolutely no evidence and that's enough to cost a man his job and Ruin his life and this stuff happens more common than you think especially with ex girlfriend and wives looking for revenge


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

csullivan68 said:


> What aggravates me is the double standard I have female pax who talk to me and touch me inappropriately all the Time why is is okay for them to do it but similar behavior from male pax or drivers is demonized


It's not okay, its just that 99% of men are okay with it.



csullivan68 said:


> It's not paranoia I have been falsely accused of this crap before and it almost ruined my life it's garbage that all a woman has to is say you talked to or touched her inappropriately with absolutely no evidence and that's enough to cost a man his job and Ruin his life and this stuff happens more common than you think especially with ex girlfriend and wives looking for revenge


I was falsely accused of making sexually suggestive comments and touching a female pax. Lucily my dash cam decided to work that day, (it had been malfunctioning) and cleared me.

I upgraded my dc immediately upon being reactivated.

It hit me, while waiting for the "investigator" to do her thing that if a pax was going for a lawsuit rather than a free $30 ride just how screwed I could have been.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Problem is that when you like someone, oftentimes your rationality just goes out the window. You'd normally know its creepy but when you 'catch feelings' you can have a hard time remembering that.
> 
> 
> For me if I get a number I'm just not a social enough person to ever call or text it :laugh:
> ...


Not to mention that they at least have a car...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

csullivan68 said:


> and that's enough to cost a man his job and Ruin his life


Most jobs (I'm not including U/L) don't get rid of a guy based on one accusation. It usually takes several, coming from different women.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> It's not okay, its just that 99% of men are okay with it.
> 
> 
> I was falsely accused of making sexually suggestive comments and touching a female pax. Lucily my dash cam decided to work that day, (it had been malfunctioning) and cleared me.
> ...


You're a smart man for having a DC I really need to get one and the unfairness of the situation is illustrated here because even though you were cleared you still had to deal with the stress and the lost wages while the investigation was ongoing and I assume you were never compensated for this and the pax who made the false accusations was never punished. It's completely bs that innocent until proven guilty goes out the window the second a female claims a man touched her inappropriately


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

csullivan68 said:


> innocent until proven guilty goes out the window the second a female claims a man touched her inappropriately


Actually, "innocent until proven guilty" does not exist in rideshare. People are deactivated all the time, and there isn't a lot of lenience. It isn't just about claims of harassment. If a driver denies a service dog, they are in the same position as a claim of harassment: almost certain deactivation unless they make a strong case for themselves (usually with exonerating evidence such as a dash cam).


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Brian321 said:


> A woman doesn't want a man who will follow her like a lost puppy.


What if I follow her around like a lost puppy and make eyes like this:


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Good grief. Is there still someone on this forum who doesn't realise that Uber drivers are at the very bottom of the dungheap when it comes to being attractive to girls?


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

simont23 said:


> Good grief. Is there still someone on this forum who doesn't realise that Uber drivers are at the very bottom of the dungheap when it comes to being attractive to girls?


I don't know at least we have a job and a car by no means are we anywhere near the top but we're not at the very bottom either


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Sorry. I forgot to put...... and totally delusional about their situation.


----------



## 8675309oliver (Sep 7, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Very well put.
> 
> For years, I've had a crush on a person who works at my dentist's office. (I'll be there again tomorrow.)
> 
> ...


K sera sera, whatever will be will be.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

8675309oliver said:


> K sera sera, whatever will be will be.


The future's not ours to see...


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Skystar said:


> We've all let opportunities pass by, but remember: "Faint heart ne'er won fair lady"


I'd wish I let my first two marriages pass by.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

I usually wait until she says can I get your number

then it’s Game on


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Saquan said:


> I usually wait until she says can I get your number
> 
> then it's Game on


Still waiting then......?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

metalbabble said:


> *Met a cute (sober) girl. I forgot to get her #*


It's 867-5309.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Still waiting then......?
> View attachment 510533


I get many lol

too easy


----------

